# Liberals/guns



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

How many times have we been told you conservatives don't grasp the real problems. You think liberals are gun grabbers. Well, maybe we need to flood them with proof. They are gun grabbers beyond any shadow of a doubt. Unless of course you think the D. C. city council and Nancy Pelosi are conservative. 
Give me some examples of pro gun liberals. Give me some examples of anti gun liberals. Let's put the cards on the table. No more bs, no more smoke and mirrors.



> Monday, July 28, 2008
> 
> In open defiance of the Supreme Court's decision striking down the
> Washington D.C. gun control law, the City Council passed an
> ...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

So has Pomeroy signed it?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good question. I will try find time to call his office this afternoon.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

so.......a Supreme Court ruling is be snubbed by the local DC authorities? 
throw their ***** out! no.......throw their ***** in jail!

what an example to set, it encourages nothing but lawlessness by many others......this is self defeating.....they just don't get it........make your own laws.......*it will work both ways someday too.*


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman,

Good Luck. If you get a reply it will be so much political spin you will have a headache. It will NOT be a straight answer.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Pomeroy of ND has not signed the letter "Motion to Discharge a Committee from the Consideration of a resolution" which will effectively rip it out of the control of Pelosi. However Pomeroy is listed as a cosponsor to H.R. 1399 which he signed in May of this year. The motion is about two bills hung up in committee. H.R. 1331 introduced last year and H.R. 1399 introduced this year. Interestingly the letter had only 109 signatures on July 24th but in the last two days that has risen to 151 signatures. Only 67 more signatures needed for success in bringing the bill to the floor. Never to late to call your representatives. http://clerk.house.gov/110/lrc/pd/Petitions/Dis14.htm http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/bdquery/z ... 01399@@P


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

R y a n said:


> So has Pomeroy signed it?


There really is no way of knowing, I sent him a letter on two seperate issues and he has yet to answer them. Pomeroy is not good in answering mail. Dorganoff has gotten worse too, the only one that answer mail right now is Kent Konrad.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

There is a way of knowing. The first link I provided is updated several times a day with the representatives name and state as soon as they sign. Signatures are up to 164 at this hour.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

cwoparson said:


> There is a way of knowing. The first link I provided is updated several times a day with the representatives name and state as soon as they sign. Signatures are up to 164 at this hour.


Interesting...


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> I sent him a letter on two seperate issues and he has yet to answer them. Pomeroy is not good in answering mail


That is very true, I sent him a letter last July and received a reply this May. Nothing like being on the ball, Conrad does a good job of answering mail.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

g/o said:


> > I sent him a letter on two seperate issues and he has yet to answer them. Pomeroy is not good in answering mail
> 
> 
> That is very true, I sent him a letter last July and received a reply this May. Nothing like being on the ball, Conrad does a good job of answering mail.


I guess we could call his office and ask why it is he doesn't answer his email. I am still waiting for a letter from Dorganoff too...

I am hopeing Duane Sand can be Earl in the next election.


----------

